# Lighting for night time viewing of Leopard Gecko



## jojo9380 (Oct 12, 2011)

Shall I go with red or blue? Or are either suitable? Thank you


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm going to guess that you are thinking of getting one of the reptile brand infared heat bulbs?
And I'm taking a guess that it's a 2ft viv?
In which case I would avoid using any form of heat bulb in a viv that small and just stick with a heat mt covering a third to half of the viv floor space on a pulse propultion thermostat. Because trying to create a proper thermal gradient in a viv that size with a basing bulb will be incredibly difficult, it involves a series of extractor fans on a cool stat to keep the viv at the optemem temeperature which will work out far more expensive then using a heat mat on a pulse stat.
You can still get nocturnal lighting to see him go about his business though, in the form of red or blue LED lights, as they will not disturb him and because they do not produce any heat they willl not alter viv temps. They also last a lot longer than the reptile brand night time heat bulbs to. :2thumb:


----------



## jojo9380 (Oct 12, 2011)

UrolithicTitan said:


> I'm going to guess that you are thinking of getting one of the reptile brand infared heat bulbs?
> And I'm taking a guess that it's a 2ft viv?
> In which case I would avoid using any form of heat bulb in a viv that small and just stick with a heat mt covering a third to half of the viv floor space on a pulse propultion thermostat. Because trying to create a proper thermal gradient in a viv that size with a basing bulb will be incredibly difficult, it involves a series of extractor fans on a cool stat to keep the viv at the optemem temeperature which will work out far more expensive then using a heat mat on a pulse stat.
> You can still get nocturnal lighting to see him go about his business though, in the form of red or blue LED lights, as they will not disturb him and because they do not produce any heat they willl not alter viv temps. They also last a lot longer than the reptile brand night time heat bulbs to. :2thumb:


Hi, it's actually a really low watt energy saving bulb I was thinking of. I've found coloured ones. Do you think that would be ok? I plan on using one in there for the day as well. It's a wooden vivexotic 24inch


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

How much are you looking to pay? As I bought my LED strip red lighting for like £10 with a dimmer switch of eBay  

I can give you the link if you like


----------



## jojo9380 (Oct 12, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> How much are you looking to pay? As I bought my LED strip red lighting for like £10 with a dimmer switch of eBay
> 
> I can give you the link if you like


Yeah that sounds good, thank you


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> How much are you looking to pay? As I bought my LED strip red lighting for like £10 with a dimmer switch of eBay
> 
> I can give you the link if you like


ide like the link to plz:notworthy: x


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Nope I'm not allowed to give it out  joooke! Haha.

Give me 30 mins just about to have dinner! 

Nav


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

PLUG IN - BRIGHT RED LED FLEXIBLE STRIP LIGHTING KIT | eBay

I lied the dimmer switch one is £16 lol, but the standard on off switch is £9.99. He does other colours too, like i've got warm white to stimulate day time as my viv's are behind my bed so blocks out all the light lol. 

But the dimmer does come handy, but up to you : victory:


----------



## Frank1 (Aug 25, 2011)

A LED lamp is the best for this use, they run on a very low wattage and get no heat at all. For example the Lucky Repile Moonlamp (blue light) you can just scew in a E27 lampholder and this one use only 0.5W 
you will find it here
Lightning 6


----------



## CrestieCrazy (Feb 3, 2011)

Frank1 said:


> A LED lamp is the best for this use, they run on a very low wattage and get no heat at all. For example the Lucky Repile Moonlamp (blue light) you can just scew in a E27 lampholder and this one use only 0.5W
> you will find it here
> Lightning 6


Be warned though, i have this bulb and its so :censor: bright it lights up my whole room and the cresties didnt move as if there was a spot light on them. And no matter what anyone says geckos can see the light from the LED and coloured lighting.

CrestieCrazy


----------



## jojo9380 (Oct 12, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> PLUG IN - BRIGHT RED LED FLEXIBLE STRIP LIGHTING KIT | eBay
> 
> I lied the dimmer switch one is £16 lol, but the standard on off switch is £9.99. He does other colours too, like i've got warm white to stimulate day time as my viv's are behind my bed so blocks out all the light lol.
> 
> But the dimmer does come handy, but up to you : victory:


Oooh you little fibber  Cheers for the link


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

jojo9380 said:


> Oooh you little fibber  Cheers for the link


:Na_Na_Na_Na:No worries, the amount of times i've given out that link i should be getting commission off that guy!! lol.


----------

